# talk on the phone while surfing the interwebz on my Droid! what?!



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok so I just realized that I can talk and surf on my thunderbolt. I am running das bamf 3.0 rc 4.9 with chingys new leaked radio. Shit is awesome. I think ima sue apple for false advertising. Can anyone else confirm this or am I just lucky? P.s. I'm in a 4g network


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

The TBolt has been capable of that from day one...

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

When I first got it before root I could not do that.


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, you can talk and surf on 3g and/or 4g. That has been a plus for this phone. I don't think the other 4g phones on verizon can do that, I may be wrong though


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

kobowm said:


> When I first got it before root I could not do that.


Yes you could...

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

kobowm said:


> When I first got it before root I could not do that.


Yeah, this was stock functionality. You must have had bad timing with a bad connection when you tried if you tried this and it failed. OR perhaps you disabled eHRPD and that broke the functionality (although I'm not sure if that's true or not - eHRPD may not be required to do both at the same time, just a guess here).


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

ProgHouse said:


> Yes you could...
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


 Unless he got it when Verizons network took a crap and took us off EHRPD. Otherwise, yes, its been that way since day 1.


----------



## Khaun96 (Jul 20, 2011)

The talk and data was one of those great surprises from this phone. I think it is one of those not talked about perks that is native to only the Tbolt so far in the Verizon lineup. I for one am happy to see we can do that... especially when I tether.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Unless he got it when Verizons network took a crap and took us off EHRPD. Otherwise, yes, its been that way since day 1.


When that network nonsense was happening I disabled EHRPD and I could still talk and surf.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

Jrocker23 said:


> Yes, you can talk and surf on 3g and/or 4g. That has been a plus for this phone. I don't think the other 4g phones on verizon can do that, I may be wrong though


Data / Voice use different radios on all the 4G phones. Talk and data works fine.

The T-bolt with 3G voice / data ....... that's one of the reasons I moved from my original Droid.


----------

